# Long Distance Collaboration



## Jack Weaver (Dec 17, 2006)

Since I live in the relative boonies (Tucson, AZ - over a million people here but nonetheless a technological vacuum). I fact I live in the mountains some distance outside of town increasing the isolation effect even from the local community. _Visualize 'High Plains Drifter'._ I would like some suggestiions on the best ways to do long distance collaboration. 

Does anyone out there use Skype or iChatAV or have any other recommendations?

I would like to be able to not only talke with collaborators (that kind of sounds like a negative term doesn't it? You know, like some in France during WWII) and clients. I'd like to be able to have them hear the media in realtime or close to realtime. Video would a plus. 

Where are we with this technology now? 

Thanks in advance,
Jack


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 17, 2006)

Its here, today. Mac iChat users can talk to PC AIM users. Its a matter of making the connections and arranging times to chat - we do it all the time. One way is to Private Message those you want to start up a dialogue with - decide on an instant messaging service (Adium is cool because you can set up accounts in MSN, AIM (iChat), Yahoo, etc and have them all open in one clean interface). 

Instant messaging is great also if you're wanting to transfer files - you can drop your rough mp3s into the window (iChat) so that your buddy can listen in. I haven't had much luck with the AV portion - using a mic - but others say it works great.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Jack,

The question is whether you have high speed internet. If you do, the the whole world is available, literally. my folks are fairly far out east and have cable. not sure you can get that if you live on top of Mount Lemon or wherever you are, but i chat to tucson often.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Jack,

I did a long distance gig a while back and it was quite easy. Personally I don't think that instantaneous communication should be that important. I did it with just email, phone and FTP sites with video clips, audio clips and lots of communication ect.

I should think that live video streaming is not that well developed over the net.

Well anyway, I know a few high end composers that will set up dedicated video and audio services via IP or satellite but both parties have to get some pretty expensive equipment like this.

http://www.streambox.com/products/7400_main.html

But if you got the money it'd be fun.

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 17, 2006)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Dec 17 said:


> Since I live in the relative boonies (Tucson, AZ - over a million people here but nonetheless a technological vacuum). I fact I live in the mountains some distance outside of town increasing the isolation effect even from the local community. _Visualize 'High Plains Drifter'._ I would like some suggestiions on the best ways to do long distance collaboration.
> 
> Does anyone out there use Skype or iChatAV or have any other recommendations?
> 
> ...



Hey Jack,

I would prefer Skype, since you can have an audio chat in absolutely awesome quality (it is almost like sitting next to someone ) and you have webcam access.
Sure, at lot of programs do have it, but Skype always works and is stable.

As for audio stems and file delivery I still prefer a server and general usage of FTP programs etc.
I for my part rented a bit of webspace and create accounts for the customers. So I throw up the stuff and they can download in their own private area of my server.

As far as I know you can activate the soundcard in Skype so the people on the other end can also hear the soundcards activity (mp3, cds etc.).
I really didn't test it that much but it should be possible.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 26, 2006)

Jack Weaver @ Mon Dec 18 said:


> ... Alex, does Skype have any video capability? ....



Sorry for the late reply, I was out of house 
Yes, Skype supports webcams.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 26, 2006)

merci beaucoup


----------



## bdr (Jul 24, 2007)

So Jack, could you update how you have things setup? I am looking into ichat/skype,adium,or homing pigeon myself


----------



## rgames (Jul 24, 2007)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Dec 17 said:


> I do have good high speed service here so that won't be a problem. (Craig, I'm out near the end of Old Spanish Trail nestled in the Rincons.)



Is your high-speed internet via satellite (it must be if you're in the boonies)? If so, Skype really won't work over satellite (because of the latency). The satellite internet providers all have clauses in their contracts about the fact that they don't support VOIP services like Skype. Trust me - I've been through it - satellite is my only option for internet, unfortunately.

(Just as an aside, I'll mention that satellite internet is completely lame. Fine for downloads but about the same as dial-up for things like browsing, VOIP, video conferencing, etc. Oh yeah, and forget about using it when it rains.)

rgames


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 24, 2007)

bdr,

As it turns out, right now everything I'm doing is local based. So I haven't gone out my way to actually accomplish any meaningful long distance collaboration - outside of my ftp site. Of course having said that, it could all change tomorrow and I could need it immediately. 


rgames,

The interesting thing about growth in Arizona is that last year I was in the boonies. This year I'm in the suburbs. Next year they're building a Mall of the Americas a couple of miles away. 

That's my way of saying that fortunately I have cable internet. :D 
So pretty much all options will be open to me.


----------

